# Sims 2 stops installing at 23%



## chickenhide (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, a while ago, on this same computer, I used to have the Sims 2 and played it a lot. I tried installing GTA IV and it didnt have enough space, so I uninstalled Sims 2.

So just today, I decided to reinstall Sims 2, but for some reason the installation stops at 23% while trying to install TSData\Control\control1.dat

Ive retried so many times and I just wish it would work. I love this game.

Anyways, the only thing I could think of that has changed since I last played it was that I installed Vista's new service pack.

Any suggestions?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

run the the setup.exe as administrator?

right click on it and click on run as administrator

hoe much room do you have left on your HDD?


----------

